# Strom Sparen beim Server



## melmager (26. August 2021)

Nach dem ich mich schon ein Tag mit dem Thema befasse wie wecke ich ein Rechner über Lan auf
- kommt die Frage - 

wie kann der Server erkennen das er nicht mehr gebraucht wird um dann in den Sleep Modus zu gehen.
Suspend to RAM z.b

Eine Idee währe ja - das das der Client regelt - 
Client fährt hoch > magisches Paket > Server arbeitsbereit
dann Client fährt runter und da läuft ein script vor dem runterfahren das auch den Server schlafen legt

oder wie macht man das ?

Ich hätte ja gegoogelt - aber wenn man nicht mal das stichwort zum Thema kennt :-( wird das nix


----------



## Zvoni (27. August 2021)

Sowas? "linux server suspend on idle" war mein Suchbegriff in Google
r/linuxadmin - Suspend/Hibernate on system idle.

EDIT: Wake-On-LAN sollte im BIOS aktiviert sein


----------

